
Discrete Mathematics and Functional Programming - cfeduke
http://cs.wheaton.edu/~tvandrun/dmfp/
======
tsm
I too took this course as a freshman, and it was one of the most enlightening
things I've ever done for my software engineering career. It's worth getting
the most recent copy--it has a lot of corrections and entire new chapters on
interesting things (automatons, lambda calculus, lattices, graphs...)

Let me know if you have any questions about its content or my experience.

~~~
bvinicius
There is a way on buy an digital copy (no US citizen here) of this book (new
edition)? Don't find any in Google/Amazon.

~~~
tsm
There's one for sale here: [https://www.redshelf.com/book/16734/discrete-
mathematics-and...](https://www.redshelf.com/book/16734/discrete-mathematics-
and-functional-programming-9781590282663-thomas-vandrunen)

~~~
bvinicius
Thanks :)

------
glutamate
See also "The Haskell Road to Logic, Maths and Programming" which seems to
cover similar material, although not as much.

[http://homepages.cwi.nl/~jve/HR/](http://homepages.cwi.nl/~jve/HR/)

I am still waiting for someone to do this for applied maths.

~~~
irickt
Available here:
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.137...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.137.9312&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

------
mewwts
Wish I could've done a course like this in college! I suspect it would bridge
a lot of missing gaps from my maths education.

~~~
ericcumbee
Did you take a Discrete Mathematics course at all? At Georgia Southern
Discrete Mathematics is a required course for all IT and CS Majors. Struggling
with my other math classes (College Algebra, Survey of Calc) that class
created a good bit of anxiety for me, until I actually got into and realized
to me at least it was not like any of the other math classes.

~~~
mewwts
Did a bunch of it. Had a blast. But our CS courses were object oriented stuff
in Java. Useful, but not very 'mathy' imho.

------
luxbock
The book appears to be available as a PDF at:

[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.115...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.115.9659&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

~~~
cfeduke
The PDF is from 2006 and contains 231 pages.

The printed book is from 2012 and contains 670 pages (including index). I
bought a used copy of the book from Amazon for $27.

~~~
kendallpark
Are you a current student?

~~~
cfeduke
No, I often buy used text books when I find them cheap so I can fill in what I
missed by skipping out on a degree.

I have a separate title on discrete math (Epp) but its companion only had some
solutions to exercises available in a separate $60 [used] book. I found this
title and figured that with the intersection of ML and discrete math I'd have
better luck. (Staring at a ton of problems in a text book without knowing
which ones I'd be able to verify my solutions against - the Epp book - was a
daunting prospect for self-study).

------
cmancini
Fun to see this here. I TA-ed for this course--one of my favorite undergrad
classes. I highly recommend picking up the full book. The merging of proof and
program is really cool as a way to teach CS concepts.

I'm actually working on porting a lot of the examples over to idiomatic
Clojure. Email me if you're interested in following the progress there.

~~~
d_e_s
You were my TA! I emailed Dr. VanDrunen to let him know that he was on HA.

------
kendallpark
I took this course as a freshman CS Major at Wheaton College and helped edit
Dr. VD's textbook. He used to give extra credit for finding typos in his book.
I got a bad grade on one of the exams and then came to him the next week with
20+ corrections to his book.

It was a great course and VanDrunen is one of the best profs I've ever had.

------
quiqie
Really great book! I took this course as a sophomore and wish I had as a
freshman as the ideas and themes presented in the book and course are so
integral to forming proper thinking in the subject of programming.

------
technologia
Just a note "I am produce a series of videos to accompany the text" was
bugging me. Its nice that this is available for their students.

~~~
kendallpark
You should let a current student know about that. I think he still gives extra
credit for mistakes.

